# looking for a benelli nova



## trapper1234 (Nov 16, 2005)

i want a benelli nova 12 gauge
24 26 or 28
3 1/2 inch
camo
please post


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Have you checked the classifides?

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25111


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Try this web site
http://www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is another site w/ a Nova
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtop ... 2a11b26015


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

There is also gunbroker and auction arms as well.


----------

